# Tallokas



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Open and Amateur still need to finish the 1st. Derby will start the 3rd tomorrow.

Open - starting dog #55 at 8 a.m.. 20 left to run.

Amateur - starting with dog #68 at 7:30 am. 11 left to run. PLEASE COME TO AMATEUR FIRST IF YOU HAVE TO RUN OPEN STILL.

Derby callbacks to 3rd: 3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 11, 14, 19, 22, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Jen


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

I assume the Derby did not finish Friday (today). Does anyone know when the Qual might start tomorrow (SATURDAY)???


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

dekellum said:


> I assume the Derby did not finish Friday (today). Does anyone know when the Qual might start tomorrow (SATURDAY)???


Derby going to third. I heard Qual will start at 8:00. Different grounds and different judges so no conflict there.


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the information as I thought the Qual was not schedule to start until the completion of Derby. I am driving from Jacksonville so will leave very early to make the 8 am start.


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Could anyone help me with directions to the trial grounds? Should I go directly to Pavo if traveling from Jacksonville?


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, directional signs in Pavo pointing to grounds.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

122 tuRn rt on Wood Avenue (Nix's gas station) then bear right on Magnia Church Road then look for signs


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Am CB. 34 dogs: 1,4,8,9,10,11,13,15,16 18,19,20,25,26,27,29,31,32,33,34,38,39,40,41,42,45,47,48,52,53,54,60,61,65


----------



## Smiff (Apr 24, 2014)

Any qualifying call backs


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Any info on how the Derby finished


----------



## Mcgnaw (Mar 4, 2008)

OPEN callbacks to the last series; 2 3 6 14 20 26 28 29 30 31 50 62 70 75
Same grounds. Starts at 7:30
Starts with #62


----------



## Mcgnaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Amateur Callbacks to the water marks: 1 16 18 31 34 41 45 47 48 52 54 60


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Amateur CB to 4th

1, 16, 18, 31, 34, 41, 45, 47, 48, 52, 54, 60

Dog 41 starts. 8 am


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Q still is running water blind

Derby results; 1st 28, 2nd 32, 3rd 14, 4th 6, rj 5, jams 4, 11, 24, 25, 31, 33


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone have the Qualifying callbacks to 3rd?
Thanks


----------



## sara c (Dec 8, 2010)

23 dogs back to water blind in qual I think they are 3 4 10 11 13 14 17 19 22 23 25 26 27 30 32 33 35 37 39 40 41 43 and 45. About 12 left to run.


----------



## Bill Truax (Oct 5, 2013)

Any updates on qualifying?


----------



## b.asire (Sep 28, 2015)

Dakota Mealer @Goldhill Retrievers got 1st (#13) and 2nd (#22) in the Q. Awesome job!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#26 Betsy H/Dave Smith O/Brad LaFave
2nd-#14 Dagger O/H Johnny Armstrong
3rd-#2 Bee H/Steve Yozamp O/Bill Halfrich
4th-#62 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
RJ -#50 Vapor O/H Ken Neil

JAMS- 75,70,31

Congrats to All !!


----------



## b.asire (Sep 28, 2015)

Qualifying. 13,22,10,23 RJ 26 Jams 33, 25. Unofficial results


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st -#48 Maks O/H Karen Spencer
2nd-#41 Shade O/H Bobby Smith
3rd-#60 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#1 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#31 Dolly O/H Ken Neil

JAMS- sorry only jam I know is 16..... maybe someone else can fill in the blanks

Congrats to All !!


----------



## b.asire (Sep 28, 2015)

If anyone has official results for Q, please post.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Karen and Maks.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

b.asire said:


> Dakota Mealer @Goldhill Retrievers got 1st (#13) and 2nd (#22) in the Q. Awesome job!!!


Congrats Dabo! Another congrats to River and Brian on the 2nd


----------

